# Drinking milk during IVF/ICSI cycle...?



## Lizard39 (Nov 25, 2011)

Hello All,

Has anyone been told to drink milk as well as the 2/3 litres of water a day during tx? 

Reason I ask, is a friend of mine conceived after her first ICSI cylce (different clinic to me) and I remember her mentioning she had to drink a lot (can't remember the amount but something like 1 pint or 1 litre) of milk per day. I'm just about to start my first IVF cycle (DR 13 Dec) and when I asked my clinic about drinking milk they said 'it's a relatively new thing and if I wanted to I could, but its not something they insist on or recommend at their clinic'. 

Would love to hear different views on this and if you have been told to drink milk. Also, what are the 'benefits' of drinking milk during tx and is it during the entire tx cycle or just certain stages?  I also asked my accupuncturist about this and she said in Chinesse medicine milk has a 'dampening effect and hence not supposed to be good for the uterus as we need nice warm uterus' and not cold damp ones! 

I'm somewhat   so any advice or info would be much apprectiated.

Thanks a lot

Lx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Some clinics (eg ARGC)  tell women to drink a litre of milk and 2-3 litres of water per day during stimming, the milk is for protein. They also encourage you to pack in the protein for egg quality. The litres of fluid is also to help prevent OHSS.
Good luck


----------



## Robinson84 (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi Lx

I am starting my first IVF cycle this month too and have just joined this site for support. I am on the newbie to IVf thread were there is two other ladies start this month too who are also both first timers. 

On our thread a lady who has already been through ivf has recommended 2/3 litres of water a day to help with stimms, multi-vits and milk. If the clinic aren't opposed to it and if these methods will relieve some of the drug side effects I will be trying them. I will def be taking the multi-vit pregnacare as I did this when trying nautrally and will be drinking lots of water. Not 100% sure about milk but I drink about half a pint everyday anyway.

Hope this helps

Em x


----------



## Lizard39 (Nov 25, 2011)

Thank-you JJ1 and Robinson84 for you quick replies...think I'll be upping the milk intake during stimming!

Robinson 84 - it's nice to find another newbie to both IFV and this site. I joined FF about a week ago and joined the 'December dreamers, January believers' thread as its for tx buddies in dec/jan, but think I'll come join the newbies thread too...sounds like a good thread to be in!  

Thanks, Lx


----------



## Robinson84 (Dec 1, 2011)

Hey Lx,

I'm the same I joined about a week ago and am really pleased I did as learnt so much already 

I tried to join that thread Dec dreamers but couldn't work out how to do it. Yes please come join us be nice to have another newbie. Sounds like you may be starting down reg about week before me and some of others

Em x


----------



## Lizard39 (Nov 25, 2011)

Hey Robinson - all you have to do is reply to a post and introduce yourself and you join the thread that way. I have also bookmarked the threads I want to look at to make it easier to get to them!


----------

